# Interceptor Heartworm meds are back



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Woot woot. Interceptor is back!!!! Found out about it for Jean Dodd post, called the company (Novartis pet is now Elanco) and they said it started being re-distributed a month ago so call my vet. I called my vet who said they didn't get it yet but would check. Vet tech called me back 5 minutes later and said that FedEx just delivered it. I've got mine put aside. Tyler was really sick from Sentinel last two times and was always okay on Interceptor. Those two calls made my day.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fantastic news.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Susan! I used to use this with my Trevor for 17 years! With Tyler and because Interceptor was no longer available, I've been using K9 Advantix II, which is for fleas, ticks, and mosquitoes. 

Ironically, we just went today for a heart worm test--when I hear back with the results tomorrow, I'll ask the doctor if I need both interceptor and K9 Ad II or if the K9 is enough!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

HIP HIP HORAY.:chili::chili::chili:Thanks for letting us know Sue:thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All of mine are scheduled for their Heartworm check. Hope that my vet has it. Mine were on it before.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

kd1212 said:


> Thanks for sharing Susan! I used to use this with my Trevor for 17 years! With Tyler and because Interceptor was no longer available, I've been using K9 Advantix II, which is for fleas, ticks, and mosquitoes.
> 
> Ironically, we just went today for a heart worm test--when I hear back with the results tomorrow, I'll ask the doctor if I need both interceptor and K9 Ad II or if the K9 is enough!


Interceptor is heartworm with no flea or tick. K9 advantix is flea and tick with no heartworm. I don't know where you live but if you have a heartworm risk you will need Interceptor.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Fantastic news.


I thought so too, Walter.


kd1212 said:


> Thanks for sharing Susan! I used to use this with my Trevor for 17 years! With Tyler and because Interceptor was no longer available, I've been using K9 Advantix II, which is for fleas, ticks, and mosquitoes.
> 
> Ironically, we just went today for a heart worm test--when I hear back with the results tomorrow, I'll ask the doctor if I need both interceptor and K9 Ad II or if the K9 is enough!


You're welcome. Interceptor is just for heartworm. I use Frontline Plus for fleas and ticks and only once the weather warms up...which it hasn't quite yet in NYC with a "toasty" 38 degrees today. 


lynda said:


> HIP HIP HORAY.:chili::chili::chili:Thanks for letting us know Sue:thumbsup:


You're welcome, Lynda. Was so happy to get the call back from the company. She also told me to notify Verbac about the reactions Tyler had to Sentinel. She said all they need to collect data on reactions so a good idea. I hadn't done that.


Furbabies mom said:


> All of mine are scheduled for their Heartworm check. Hope that my vet has it. Mine were on it before.


Debbie - your vet should be able to get it quite quickly from a distributor according to the company.


maggieh said:


> Interceptor is heartworm with no flea or tick. K9 advantix is flea and tick with no heartworm. I don't know where you live but if you have a heartworm risk you will need Interceptor.


That's right, Maggie. I do give heartworm all year round. Do you?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sue, based on articles for Dr. Dodds, I give every six weeks and start in early March, going through November. I usually stop once we have had substantial below freezing weather. I saw my first mosquito last week so starting in early March is appropriate for my area.

If I were in the city, I would consider year round because of the risk of standing water that might not freeze during the winter because it's in a sheltered area. Out here in the 'burbs, EVERYTHING freezes!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wonderful news, thanks Sue!:chili::chili:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Luck used to be on interceptor - no problems/ I wonder what the flavoring is now - I need to be careful at that. Back then I did keep him on it year round.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

maggieh said:


> Interceptor is heartworm with no flea or tick. K9 advantix is flea and tick with no heartworm. I don't know where you live but if you have a heartworm risk you will need Interceptor.


Thanks. I'm in southern California, low risk, but used with Trevor as a preventative if I go back east, so I'll start using for Tyler.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I wonder if I should be concerned about bringing Lisi to Chgo for Nationals---about heart worm? She doesn't get anything against it. I had her tested when she did the dental a few wks. ago & she was ok. I only use my special essential oil spray on her for everything. I am also a bit concerned about going to the Provence this July as they have Leishmaniasis disease and that is much more serious than heart worm. We had it in Greece though & I never had an issue---was always a bit paranoid.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Sue, based on articles for Dr. Dodds, I give every six weeks and start in early March, going through November. I usually stop once we have had substantial below freezing weather. I saw my first mosquito last week so starting in early March is appropriate for my area.
> 
> If I were in the city, I would consider year round because of the risk of standing water that might not freeze during the winter because it's in a sheltered area. Out here in the 'burbs, EVERYTHING freezes!


Thanks for sharing, Maggie. This winter was so bitter cold that there really weren't any puddles either. Never remember such a cold winter. I have given Tyler the heartworm meds every 45 days. It spread it out a bit but I really hated doing it with Sentinel.


aprilb said:


> Wonderful news, thanks Sue!:chili::chili:


You're very welcome, April.


wkomorow said:


> Luck used to be on interceptor - no problems/ I wonder what the flavoring is now - I need to be careful at that. Back then I did keep him on it year round.


Walter - I just picked it up. The packaging looks exactly the same. I seem to recall that they're supposed to be meat flavored but I am looking at the printed material and it doesn't say anything about flavoring or flavor source other than being called Flavor Tabs. I would call Cornell and see what they say for Luck and you can also get in touch with the company. They returned my call within a few hours and were very nice. I will e-mail you the contact info.


kd1212 said:


> Thanks. I'm in southern California, low risk, but used with Trevor as a preventative if I go back east, so I'll start using for Tyler.


You're welcome, Kim.


edelweiss said:


> I wonder if I should be concerned about bringing Lisi to Chgo for Nationals---about heart worm? She doesn't get anything against it. I had her tested when she did the dental a few wks. ago & she was ok. I only use my special essential oil spray on her for everything. I am also a bit concerned about going to the Provence this July as they have Leishmaniasis disease and that is much more serious than heart worm. We had it in Greece though & I never had an issue---was always a bit paranoid.


Sandi - you just had Lisi in the south without the heartworm meds so I don't know that this would be different in Chicago. Don't know much about Provence. You might need to find out more about chances there.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, I had her in MN. where the mosquito is the state bird; Austin where heart worm disease is big, and then AL. (where it was freezing most of the time). I think I will stick w/my normal regime.
I did research Provence & Kalazar (Leishmaniasis is big & usually fatal). They also recommend heart worm prevention---so I will be a little crazy trying to think of all the things I can do to keep them at bay! I know some little tricks that should help but there are no guarantees.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Susan,

when I lived in the city with Trevor, I did the same--per the doctor. I stopped the flea and tick, but I gave Interceptor all year long. I hardly took Trevor out in the winter except for doctor appointments. I hibernated him like a little bear--he was always so cold--even if I bundled him. Oy, one time I had him in a wool sweater and then put a coat on top of that and he tipped over LOL!

I continued to use Interceptor for Trevor out here until they stopped making it. At that point, he was already 16 or so, so I stopped giving it to him. I'd like to get Tyler going on it as a precaution should we visit my family or go on a trip--I thought the K9 Advantix II covered it!

xo
Kim


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> I wonder if I should be concerned about bringing Lisi to Chgo for Nationals---about heart worm? She doesn't get anything against it. I had her tested when she did the dental a few wks. ago & she was ok. I only use my special essential oil spray on her for everything. I am also a bit concerned about going to the Provence this July as they have Leishmaniasis disease and that is much more serious than heart worm. We had it in Greece though & I never had an issue---was always a bit paranoid.


Unless you're going to be outside A LOT, the essential oils should be fine in Chicago. The hotel is surrounded by parking lots and shopping centers, not woods, so just don't head for any forest preserves. If you can have her tested a few weeks after returning home then you can rest assured that all went well.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I was all set to change Snowball back to Interceptor ... however, I was surprised to learn that Leesburg Veterinary Hospital does not intend to have it available in their offices. The vet who examined Snowball yesterday said that they think Sentinel has been very successful with their clients ... and that the vet office has a good relationship with Novartis. (well, any of us, with an ounce of brains ... knows why medical offices enjoy these good relationships with pharmaceutical companies) And, then two other staff members went on to say Sentinel and Interceptor have the same formula! (NOT!) I said that is not true ... that Sentinel has additional ingredients. Grrrr!

So, then we were told that their online pharmacy might have Interceptor and that someone will call us.

Here's the thing ... 

I do agree with the vet that discussed this with us ... that the formulation for Interceptor might not be exactly the same now. She could be right. Yes, the label might show the exact same formula. However, a trusted pharmacist I have known for years, when asked, confided in me after I questioned generic drugs ... that sometimes drugs are formulated differently than the brand name. 

So, if the flavor content, for instance, has changed with the Interceptor that is now back on the market ... I want to know exactly why the change. 

Before I switch, I want to try and track down exactly where the ingredients that are in Interceptor are coming from ... because now a lot of drug ingredients are being imported from China ... even if the drug itself is being manufactured in this country. 

At this point, sadly, I don't trust any of the pharmaceutical companies ... and, especially with knowing the close relationship many of them hold with doctor and vet offices. Novartis was in big trouble with their manufacturing plant and was NOT upfront with veterinarians, nor the public. And, yet our vet office thinks they are so great. No wonder our country is going to pot ... (pun intended)


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I was all set to change Snowball back to Interceptor ... however, I was surprised to learn that Leesburg Veterinary Hospital does not intend to have it available in their offices. The vet who examined Snowball yesterday said that they think Sentinel has been very successful with their clients ... and that the vet office has a good relationship with Novartis. (well, any of us, with an ounce of brains ... knows why medical offices enjoy these good relationships with pharmaceutical companies) And, then two other staff members went on to say Sentinel and Interceptor have the same formula! (NOT!) I said that is not true ... that Sentinel has additional ingredients. Grrrr!
> 
> So, then we were told that their online pharmacy might have Interceptor and that someone will call us.
> 
> ...


I agree entirely.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sue - Elanco is a division of Eli Lilly and Elanco purchased Novartis Animal Health, but spun Sentinel off to Virbec as part of the acquisition. Apparently your vet doesn't know that Sentinel is no longer Novartis either.
Interceptor Heartworm Drug Returns Under Elanco 
Sentinel Heartworm Drugs Moving to Virbac

Some of the online pharmacies already have Interceptor; Fosters & Smith does not. My vet carries Heartgard and Revolution but she fully supports my use of Sentinel and so she will approve a prescription when I order through Fosters & Smith. I'm sure she will be the same if I switch back to Interceptor at some point in the future, although I like Virbec as a company more than Lilly.

My girls did fine on Sentinel last year and today was the second dose this year; paws crossed all will go well again. I think I'm going to stick with it until Interceptor has re-established its track record.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Sue - Elanco is a division of Eli Lilly and Elanco purchased Novartis Animal Health, but spun Sentinel off to Virbec as part of the acquisition. Apparently your vet doesn't know that Sentinel is no longer Novartis either.
> Interceptor Heartworm Drug Returns Under Elanco
> Sentinel Heartworm Drugs Moving to Virbac
> 
> ...


Maggie - my vet didn't say that it's Novartis. When I called the number for Interceptor on the line I heard from the rep there about the acquisition. I had just called my vet's office and said do you have it. I picked it up yesterday and gave it to Tyler last night and it's like day and night for us after Sentinel. On Sentinel he vomited the first time I used it and had mucusy diarrhea the second time. He has been fine and his usual self so for us it works. Looks the exact same as it did - packaging and everything.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Maggie - my vet didn't say that it's Novartis. When I called the number for Interceptor on the line I heard from the rep there about the acquisition. I had just called my vet's office and said do you have it. I picked it up yesterday and gave it to Tyler last night and it's like day and night for us after Sentinel. On Sentinel he vomited the first time I used it and had mucusy diarrhea the second time. He has been fine and his usual self so for us it works. Looks the exact same as it did - packaging and everything.


Sue - My apologies - it was Snowball's vet! Snowball, Snowbody, I got confused! At least it wasn't a snow storm!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggieh said:


> Sue - My apologies - it was Snowball's vet! Snowball, Snowbody, I got confused! At least it wasn't a snow storm!


Thank you for the links, Maggie. I am sending the link you shared to our vet and staff.

I asked Felix again today ... to specifically tell me what he heard Dr. Kloer say yesterday. And, he confirmed what I heard ... that they are happy with Novartis, etc. 

And, then this afternoon ... the pharmacy tech at Leesburg Vet called to tell me we can order the Interceptor on their online store. When I told her I learned that Sentinel heart-worm drugs moved to Virbac ... she responded just like the rest of the staff did yesterday ... that Sentinal is just like Interceptor, but with added protection against fleas, etc. :smilie_tischkante:

In the meantime, I think I figured out why clients are not being encouraged to switch back to Interceptor. I have a feeling the vet office has a huge supply of Sentinel that they will lose money on if too many of their clients request switching back to Interceptor. Otherwise, I know they could have gotten the Interceptor directly through their online pharmacy for us ... instead of us having us take the extra steps to purchase it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Sue - My apologies - it was Snowball's vet! Snowball, Snowbody, I got confused! At least it wasn't a snow storm!


Call me Snowball, call me Snowbody, just don't call me late for dinner!! Old saying from back in the day. :HistericalSmiley:


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you for the links, Maggie. I am sending the link you shared to our vet and staff.
> 
> I asked Felix again today ... to specifically tell me what he heard Dr. Kloer say yesterday. And, he confirmed what I heard ... that they are happy with Novartis, etc.
> 
> ...


Marie - you could be right. Though I'm sure some people are very happy with Sentinal and will continue to buy it. As we know, there's often no one size fits all for us or our pets when it comes to meds. I use Frontline Plus for the fleas and ticks (more important to me than fleas) and I felt like I was double dosing and I believe that Sentinel does not have tick protection, which is our biggest concern here and in many places.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Call me Snowball, call me Snowbody, just don't call me late for dinner!! Old saying from back in the day. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> Marie - you could be right. Though I'm sure some people are very happy with Sentinal and will continue to buy it. As we know, there's often no one size fits all for us or our pets when it comes to meds. I use Frontline Plus for the fleas and ticks (more important to me than fleas) and I felt like I was double dosing and I believe that Sentinel does not have tick protection, which is our biggest concern here and in many places.


We use Frontline Plus, too. And, that is why I was never feeling very comfortable with the Sentinel and some of it's additional ingredients.

For some reason, I always assumed that vet offices had more than one kind of heartworm, tick protection, and vaccine products available for clients. However, I was wrong. We had to request the Merial TF3 rabies vaccine for Snowball ... because at the time, Leesburg Vet only used one other rabies vaccine. So, it was special ordered ... and, with that, they had to order more than one vial of the vaccine. 

As for the Frontline Plus, we only give Snowball half the dose every month. This was what his breeder recommended and it was ok'd by our vet, too. This winter, and for the first time, we didn't use the Frontline Plus from December through February ... because Snowball was not outside walking and the temperatures were way below normal.

With the Interceptor ... we were using that closer to every five/and every once in a while, six weeks. More than one vet told us that the Interceptor is effective well over a month. 

I had been considering trying essential oils. ... but, from what I understand, one has to be careful with them, too. I understand that if essential oils are not used properly that they can burn the skin??


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great news. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie you are absolute right about being careful (due to burning of skin--you have to add a carrier oil---I put it on the harness & spray my hands & rub through the leg hair, tail, back, ears). It has to be applied religiously. We missed starting early enough this yr. & Kitzi had a tick. In the 2 1/2 to 3 yrs. we have used it we have not seen ticks or fleas. The rose geranium oil is the one the ticks hate. 
Lisi isn't out much but I recently realized I need to cover her as well, because if for any reason we had a tick in the house it would go right to her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> We use Frontline Plus, too. And, that is why I was never feeling very comfortable with the Sentinel and some of it's additional ingredients.
> 
> For some reason, I always assumed that vet offices had more than one kind of heartworm, tick protection, and vaccine products available for clients. However, I was wrong. We had to request the Merial TF3 rabies vaccine for Snowball ... because at the time, Leesburg Vet only used one other rabies vaccine. So, it was special ordered ... and, with that, they had to order more than one vial of the vaccine.
> 
> ...


Marie - we've been doing with Tyler what you've been doing with Snowball and it seems to work for us. Haven't gone the essential oils route yet but others are more versed in that.



maltese#1fan said:


> That's great news. Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome.


edelweiss said:


> Marie you are absolute right about being careful (due to burning of skin--you have to add a carrier oil---I put it on the harness & spray my hands & rub through the leg hair, tail, back, ears). It has to be applied religiously. We missed starting early enough this yr. & Kitzi had a tick. In the 2 1/2 to 3 yrs. we have used it we have not seen ticks or fleas. The rose geranium oil is the one the ticks hate.
> Lisi isn't out much but I recently realized I need to cover her as well, because if for any reason we had a tick in the house it would go right to her.


Sandi - am happy you wrote about this. Good info on the essential oils. You just use the ones sold for humans right? So do you get a little spray bottle and make the mixture? How do the oils not make their coats greasy?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes Sue. One has to use therapeutic grade oil. I order mine on line. The hair is a bit oiler than usual, but I don't mind that---better that than ticks or fleas. I mix up in a larger glass measuring cup & put in a spray bottle. Since I use so much I make a larger bottle at a time. It is very important to shake it each time before application. I think the smell is pleasant---not like some artificial sprays. I do add a bit of lavender oil to mine & that helps w/the smell. 
From my experience it is something that works IF you do it religiously. One can't afford to miss at all---so if one is not consequent with it, I would not start with it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Yes Sue. One has to use therapeutic grade oil. I order mine on line. The hair is a bit oiler than usual, but I don't mind that---better that than ticks or fleas. I mix up in a larger glass measuring cup & put in a spray bottle. Since I use so much I make a larger bottle at a time. It is very important to shake it each time before application. I think the smell is pleasant---not like some artificial sprays. I do add a bit of lavender oil to mine & that helps w/the smell.
> From my experience it is something that works IF you do it religiously. One can't afford to miss at all---so if one is not consequent with it, I would not start with it.


Thanks, Sandi. Not sure if I'm quite that consistent. :brownbag:


----------

